# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φόβος νεκροφάνειας

## gimit

Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας. Έχετε δίκιο. Μόνο θετικά πράγματα.

----------


## deleted_member16022018

Καταλαβαίνω τον φόβο και την ιδέα σου...Αλλά είναι κατι που δεν πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι...Είναι λυπητερο...μη δίνεις σημασία σε αυτή τη σκέψη...Και χαλάρωσε :) σκέψου θετικά πράγματα σκέψου το τωρα την ζωή τον ήλιο το φως την αγάπη και άσε αυτή τη σκέψη που σε ταλαιπωρεί δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί ποτέ :) έχεις ιδψ?

----------


## little

Δεν λέω είναι όντως τρομαχτικό αλλά έχει μικρές πιθανότητες να συμβεί. Πολύ πιο πιθανά και εξίσου οδυνηρά γεγονότα μπορούν να σου συμβούν...δεν λέω παραδείγματα για να μην σε επηρεάσω και αρχίζεις να ανησυχείς για άλλα μετά

----------

